# Felicidades Lamartus!



## krolaina

Chicos, tengo que comunicaros que nuestra foro-bruji *ha sido mamá* esta misma noche de una niña preciosa llamada Jimena...la cual por lo visto ha decidido pasar sus primeras horas durmiendo sin hacer caso a papi y mami.

Desde aquí quiero darles mi enhorabuena tanto a Marta como a Raúl por este nacimiento, por esta nueva etapa. DISFUTADLO A TOPE!!

(Iba a mandaros miles de besos rosas...pero mis principios no me permiten que el rosa sea un color exclusivo de una niña, así que os los mando multicolores y luminosos!).

Estoy muy muy feliz por vosotros.

Un beso enorme

La tita Carol!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Y desde Barcelona me uno yo también para felicitar a Lamartus/Marta y a Raúl. La bebita Jimena ha sido muy, muy afortunada de caer en sus manos: lo afirmo porque lo sé *

*Marta, querida, han funcionado al 100% las predicciones de tu amigo, ¿eh?*

*Nos vemos todos en abril *

*Montse (la tía catalana del Poble-sec!)*​


----------



## aceituna

*¡Jimenita* *ya está aquí!*

*¡Nuestra querida sobri tan esperada!* 
*¡¡¡Qué ilu!!!! Va a ser la nena más mimada de todo WR * 

*¡¡Ehorabuena!!*

Un besazo enorme para Jimena,
(bueno, vale, y también para sus papás...)

*Muaaaaaaaccccccc*

La tita Inés

Qué ganas de ir a Madrid para conocerla....


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Marta (y a tu santo también), espero que haya ido todo bien. Ya tenemos otra forerilla nueva. Ahora que ya puedes celébralo con un buen plato de ésto.

Un abrazote muy fuerte del tito mangui del barrio.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

ENHORABUENA MARTA 

Lo bonitos que son los bebés y la faena que dan...
Pero compensa, sobre todo a la gente tan dulce como tú
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muchas felicidades, Marta, para toda la familia!!*
​


----------



## Namarne

*¡Marta! ¡Qué ilusióóóóóón! 

**Mi más sincera enhorabuena. 
Te deseo todo lo mejor (que es lo que te mereces). 

Jordi 
*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchísimas felicidades a ambos. Deseo que esteis más así que asá. 

Y kilos y kilos de besos a la pequeña.

RIU


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡FELICIDADES MARTA!*
*¡QUE SUERTE TIENE TU HIJA DE TENERTE COMO MAMÁ!*

*Cuídate mi amiga *
*Cristina*


----------



## Berenguer

Marta felicidades.
Por dos partes, la primera una felicitación directa por la miniforera que habéis tenido.
La segunda una enhorabuena por el nombre elegido. Jimena. Precioso.
Muchos besos.
Beren.


----------



## alexacohen

Felicidades a los tres.

Carpe diem, aprovechad ahora para jugar con ella, que dentro de dos días se os rebota pidiéndoos la play o el último modelo de comecocos-engendro-carísimo-alienante de la industria juguetera.

Si lo sabré yo....


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Mi más sincera enorabuena Marta! *
*¡Muchas felicidades a los tres *
*y estas flores de mí para la mamá y la hija! ¡Las dos chicas de papá! *​ 
* ¡Besos! *​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicitaciones Marta!

La maternidad es uno de los regalos más grandes que Dios nos puede dar, y aunque un hombre no pueda sentir en carne propia la sensación de llevar una vida dentro, he presenciado muchas veces el milagro de la llegada de una nueva vida a este mundo. Y realmente es una emoción indescriptible.

Mis felicitaciones para ti Marta, y me alegro mucho de que hayas recibido este regalo maravilloso que es tu pequeña. ¡Felicidades, es una niña!

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## bb008

*"FELICIDADES MI BRUJI-MAMÁ"*​​*"El amor de madre es el combustible que le permite a un ser humano hacer lo imposible (Marion C. Garretty)." *
​*"Una madre es una persona que al ver que solo quedan cuatro trozos de tarta de chocolate habiendo cinco personas, es la primera en decir que nunca le ha gustado el chocolate."*

*Creo que de ahora en adelante todo será posible para tí, Jimena, será tú norte, tú sur, el principio y fin de una larga y hermosa vida juntas...*

*Un beso y un fuerte abrazo de todo corazón*


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Marta: muchas felicidades para toda la familia!!!!*


*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Dudu678

Llego muy tarde, soy perfectamente consciente de ello, pero me ha sido prácticamente imposible pasarme antes por aquí. Esto no significa que no quiera felicitarte a vosotros por haber traído al mundo a una nueva niñita y a ella, porque todavía le queda mucho por descubrir.

¡Espero el día en el que participe en el foro!  Jimena, desde luego un gran nombre para alguien grande.


----------



## lamartus

¡Mil gracias a todos por vuestros buenos deseos y felicitaciones!

La verdad es que tan solo llevamos un par de días en casa que han sido de locura (¿qué demonios pasa en los registros civiles que todo es tan cuesta arriba?). Por lo demás, los tres tratamos de adaptarnos a la nueva situación y a los nuevos ritmos de sueño como mejor podemos.
Jimena ha caído en la familia como un aglutinante adorable. Sus abus, bisas, tíos (los consanguineos y todos los demás) babean mirando lo bonita que es... .

Espero que dentro de poco me de algunas pequeñas treguas para poder visitaros. Tener un ratito de ocio creo que va a ser determinante para mantener la cabeza despejada.

Mil besos a todos de parte de Raúl, de la mía y por supuesto de la de la pequeña Jimena.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

lamartus said:


> Jimena ha caído en la familia como un aglutinante adorable. Sus abus, bisas, tíos (los consanguineos y todos los demás) babean mirando lo bonita que es... .


Esto no lo pongo en duda, además que provoca comerselos de lo rico y suavesitos que son, verdad? 
Que bello Martica! Mil felicidades a los tres...
Que Dios y la Virgen la protejan por siempre, besitos y abrazos.
Rosangelus.
PD: deberias pornerla en tu avatar...parta verla a menudo


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades! Me alegro de que Jimena haya llegado por fin y de que finalmente te haya cuadrado un nombre tan estupendo!! Enhorabuena y disfruta mucho de esta nueva etapa de vuestra vida! Un abrazo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Un poco tarde ...

Felicidades a toda al familia.

Un beso para Jimena

Descanso merecido para la feliz mamá 

Disfrutar todo lo que podáis... crecen tan de prisa


----------



## lamartus

Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones, chicas. 
Ya cumplidos los quince días las cosas empiezan a verse de otra manera. Sigo sin poder dormir pero la esperanza de que eso cambie en otros quince días me mantiene alegre . 

Besos y gracias de nuevo.


----------

